# Tarantula in 'coma'?



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have an adult female Euathlus sp. "Red" whom I have had for just over two weeks now. She was perfectly fine when I got her, though 3 days ago she somehow broke her right pedipalp. A day after it broke, I noticed minor bleeding. Unfortunately, it did get worse to the point where I considered amputating it myself, but the spider ended up doing that on her own. There is no longer any bleeding from the socket where the pedipalp used to be.

Anyway, ever since this has happened, my T seems to be in a coma or trance. She is completely limp and motionless, I am not even sure if she is still alive, though she is not in a death curl. She won't react to me touching her at all. I moved her to a ICU last night and nothing much has happened since then. It does appear she has repositioned two of her legs, but that's about it, she hasn't moved at all otherwise.

I'll wait until she starts to smell before I confirm her as being dead, though I just don't really know what happened. I have no clue how she even received her injury in the first place, she only had about 2 inches maximum to fall inside her enclosure. She was perfectly fine literally just 10 minutes before she became paralysed as well.
I've never had one of my Ts injury themselves before and I can't find much info on this situation which is the main cause of my concern. And quite frankly, I'm not getting my hopes up too high that she isn't already dead, but I do have just a shred of hope for the time being (until she starts to decompose).
Has anyone else had anything similar happen to one of their Ts and/or has anyone got any advice on what else I might be able to do, if anything?

P.S. Apologies on the length of this.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Aww, doesn't sound too good 

Dr3d is dealing with a similar incident with a friends parahybana. You could have a read of the thread although I doubt there is much can be done now.

Fingers crossed the spider pulls through.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/867277-opperation-parahybana.html


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

as louise said above not much else you can do apart from make sure that the T is defo not 'bleeding' for a better use of words and they have water available.

not much help now but keep a tube of super glue handy in future just incase something similar happens to another T. £land does a mutlipack of about 8. may b worth grabbin some and chuckin em in a draw incase they are ever needed.


----------



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Unfortunately, it looks like my tarantula has passed away since she is starting to smell now. I'm guessing she probably died from losing too much hemolymph.
I'm really gutted, I didn't have her very long and this is my first T death.  I have ordered another one of the same species though, hopefully this one won't end up injuring itself.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to read that. I'm glad it hasn't put you off keeping them though. I guess it's just one of those things. I lost a little sling a few weeks ago and even though it can be expected with little ones, it still sucked 

I'm sure your new one will be just fine and be sure to post some pics up once it's arrived


----------



## UralOwl (May 21, 2012)

**louise** said:


> Sorry to read that. I'm glad it hasn't put you off keeping them though. I guess it's just one of those things. I lost a little sling a few weeks ago and even though it can be expected with little ones, it still sucked
> 
> I'm sure your new one will be just fine and be sure to post some pics up once it's arrived


Sorry to hear about your spiderling.  Thankfully I haven't lost any of my tiny slings yet (I've got 9), though unfortunately I guess it is just something in the hobby that I'll have to get used to if my tarantula collection continues to expand.

Thanks for the encouragement, I admit that I'm going to keep a closer eye on this one though, lol.


----------

